# Check Out The Now Upcoming 2004 Poljot



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

here they are

start falling in love.huge leap in design...









New Poljot


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some nice stuff there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice.....very nice....

Jason M


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

look at this...it can't be a poljot...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice.Why can't it be a Poljot









Thanks for showing us these,but I am not sure if posting links to other dealers is allowed


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

ooopsss!!










i didn't meant to do that.just show you the new models that certainly

Roy will have ti sell...

i apologise if i have broken a rule...



> Why can't it be a Poljot
> 
> because it looks very good.usualy poljot are more Russian orientated...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It looks Russian to me.







Poljot are the one Russian brand that don't look too Russian because they are more geared up for the western market more than other Russian brands


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

this one looks a Lange doesn't it?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

???

why?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Because it doesnt IMO









What model Lange does it look like?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe Lange have made a new one that looks like a Poljot ?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

like this one...

the style is similar...

i think


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

OK.

I give up...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry,it looks nothing like the Lange 1 to me


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i know...


----------

